# Major drug bust in New Milford



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Major drug bust in New Milford*
coreAdsCreate('wnsz_20', 'loc', '100');









(New Milford- WTNH, Nov. 14, 2006 Updated 8:38 PM) _It's the biggest drug bust in Connecticut history. $15 million worth of pure heroin has been seized from a New Milford home on Candlewood Lake Rd.

_by News Channel 8's Jamie Muro_
State police say they have taken a big chunk out of the drug trade here in Connecticut. 
Last night in New Milford, the State Police statewide narcotics task force, 
working with the New Milford police department, seized 18 kilos of pure 
heroin, worth about 15 million dollars, but police say that number could 
be even higher. 
Julio Rodolfo Flores Ceron was arrested and is facing a series of narcotics charges. Along with the heroin, police found scales, cash, and also the method to how these drugs were either hidden or transported. 
"As you can see, the heroin is packaged in what we call trailer 
hitches, we believe this is one of the most significant seizures that has 
taken place in the state of Connecticut." explains Lt. Paul Vance, Connecticut State Police


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice work


----------

